# Zoanthrope-A doodle...



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

I just sketched this while I ws bored at school...it is crap but still...any feed back?I like sketching tyranids, they are so fun to draw.

View the Original post at Dub-Hammer!

-Sytus


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Feedback?Anything at all?


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

looks pretty good. color it and maybe fill the lines a little bit more, i can barely see it.


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

The drawing is so light, can't really see enough to comment. Darken the lines a bit, maybe you would get more feedback.


----------

